# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Celebration of Dieter Tuerlinckx's Life - 12th May

## buzzard

Thank  you for your kind e-mails and messages about Dieter. I would like to  tell you that there will be a celebration of Dieters life taking place  on Sunday 12th May.


The  celebration will start with a seashore sand sculpting event at 2pm at  Dunnet Beach.  A humanist service will follow at 3pm on the beach with  tea/coffee/refreshments served at Seadrift afterwards.


For  those who wish to stay on, Bob Pegg will be telling stories and  playing music at Dunnet Forest and there will be an opportunity to  decorate a tree in Dieters memory. Please bring ribbon, shells or any  other suitable materials.



Please  pass this information on to anyone else who may wish to attend the  event. Donations on the day will be taken to contribute to the costs of a  memorial bench and a trophy for an annual schools competition.


Thank you.

----------

